# How would you rate your singing voice?



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 30, 2015)

I would probably rate mine a 6-7, I can sing really well in some octaves but in others I stink. o.o Me and my friends are doing a cover and I can't decide whether or not to go higher or lower. >.<

and i meant to put a poll but i cant figure out how to get one now. -.-


----------



## Llust (Sep 30, 2015)

roughly around a seven or an eight. there are some songs that i can perfectly sing without messing up, then there are other songs that make me sound like a hyena when i try singing them


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

i dont even know xD 6 or 7? //maybe worse OTL


----------



## mintellect (Sep 30, 2015)

mimihime said:


> roughly around a seven or an eight. there are some songs that i can perfectly sing without messing up, then there are other songs that make me sound like a hyena when i try singing them



This. I'd say I'm pretty good at singing songs on the radio and things like that, but I cannot sing Christmas Carols without sounding like a second grader.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

7 or 8? I'm pretty good at anything high, but my voice sounds so unnatural if I go low >-<


----------



## mogyay (Sep 30, 2015)

0 im bad


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 30, 2015)

probably like a 4?? it's pretty bad but it's not terrible i guess


----------



## Mariah (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm awful. I was in choir, but I just mouthed the words.


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2015)

4 I can't sing.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 30, 2015)

3. It's funny because I wanted to be a singer when I was little but I can barely even _try_ to hit a note without it sounding all hoarse.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 30, 2015)

Out of 10? I'd say probably 1 at most


----------



## riummi (Sep 30, 2015)

i lied 6-7 is when i sing in the shower =u= haah


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2015)

5? Ican sing along to songs, but when I'm singing with just my voice, dear God I sound like a goat dying


----------



## crystalmilktea (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a wide range - 3 octaves, but I don't know how to rate me because I don't think my voice itself is very special ;w; so I can sing, but I don't think my vocal tone/quality is that great


----------



## uwuzumakii (Sep 30, 2015)

2. I have NO idea on hoe to sing, nor do I care to know. I prefer the lovely sounds of the viola.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2015)

7 maybe.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

7 or 8 I guess. Always found my voice pretty nice tbh.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

9/10 not trying to be vain but i'm a tenor and i think i have a very nice voice, i have a video of my advanced chorus competition video we dd last year if you wanna see it Owly .


----------



## piichinu (Sep 30, 2015)

0/10


----------



## AS176 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd say a 17/38


----------



## Jellalf (Sep 30, 2015)

I cant sing at all, prob a 1, and when i do my voice sounds hoarse...


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> 9/10 not trying to be vain but i'm a tenor and i think i have a very nice voice, i have a video of my advanced chorus competition video we dd last year if you wanna see it Owly .



I wanna see it!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> I wanna see it!



I would but it says the name of my high school but i think ill be fine here it is!




Im the guy with the glasses on the top row, i know im ugly, but we won the competition so its all good!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 30, 2015)

-3/10. Very bad. Only sing along when I am drunk at a concert and everyone else is. Then it just sounds drunk.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 30, 2015)

I would give my singing voice a 3


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 30, 2015)

Probably an 8, I was a soprano in advanced choir last year my voice really improved, so


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 30, 2015)

I love singing. My voice isn't as good as it used to be. I would say a 5. I just started voice lessons. This Thursday will be my third time taking the class. I'm hoping to improve.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Probably an 8, I was a soprano in advanced choir last year my voice really improved, so



The sopranos are so good here! But there's barley any guys in my chorus, probably because they think its girly *which it isn't*. But im the lead Tenor since the main one graduated and i have the smoothest tenor pitch while the others mess up on higher notes.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 30, 2015)

.5/10

I have no talent when it comes to music.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 30, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> The sopranos are so good here! But there's barley any guys in my chorus, probably because they think its girly *which it isn't*. But im the lead Tenor since the main one graduated and i have the smoothest tenor pitch while the others mess up on higher notes.



Heh, I understand that about guys, there were only 6 guys in our junior high choir compared to 20+girls for the rest of the class...it was a bit more balanced in high school though.


----------



## Locket (Sep 30, 2015)

Right now: 0/10

Other days: 7/10

I'm sick, so I can't sing high D, ir it's a high pitched and croaky D


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 1, 2015)

4 or a 5. I'm not bad but I am by no means exceptional a singing.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't mean to brag, but I HAVE sang karaoke in Asia...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was stuck in a choir (force join) for 4 years. It gave me a voice good enough to rate as a 7.


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

bad but not unbearable
maybe a 5


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2015)

I can sing really really well but I am chicken-**** so I can't in public, like I would say easily a 8/9 I can really belt and hit all the notes and sing like just about any artist. (Except the whole Mariah Carey -so high the dogs start barking- notes...)


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

Click on my music Icon to find out I give myself a 9. I have MANY styles too. a Lot of rock metal but a lot acoustic and electronic in between.

this is for Hard rock and metal fans, if you don't like Metal, don't listen!







for the softer side:


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd say 9 for me but it really depends. I'd say I have a voice more suited for pop. I always try to match the tone so if it's really high I have to go deep and sometimes it sounds really weird. I can sing rock/metal but I can't do any of the "harsh" tones so it sounds so average lol. When there's a song where I can sing without changing pitch I can totally own it, guaranteed.

Also move out da way when one of my rap songs comes on.


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 1, 2015)

It's okay, nothing special. I guess around a 6 or 7.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 1, 2015)

I dunno, you be the judge

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OkJlQ71C8g​


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 1, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I dunno, you be the judge
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OkJlQ71C8g​



you have a pleasant voice but I think you could have a little bit more power from your chest you sing from your head. But it is very pleasant to listen too. I give it a 7 with some more vocal work you could be a 8-9


----------



## lars708 (Oct 1, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I would probably rate mine a 6-7, I can sing really well in some octaves but in others I stink. o.o Me and my friends are doing a cover and I can't decide whether or not to go higher or lower. >.<
> 
> and i meant to put a poll but i cant figure out how to get one now. -.-



This is exactly how my voice is lmao


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 1, 2015)

I won't because I can't sing, I stopped trying a loooong time ago. My voice is just not made to sing nor do I've a feeling for anything that has to do with music.


----------



## xRain (Oct 1, 2015)

i think if u heard my voice, u could detect immediately that my voice cracked like 3 times for one line of singing


----------



## Yuni (Oct 1, 2015)

7-8. My voice varies and I can't sing higher pitched songs due to my mic popping :'(
I have a rather boring voice.

clear - 
https://soundcloud.com/yuni692/meleemixagain

hard eng- 
https://soundcloud.com/yuni692/a-certain-song

jp -
https://soundcloud.com/yuni692/konnani-sobani
https://soundcloud.com/yuni692/over-drive


----------



## Bubblepower (Oct 1, 2015)

singing voice? hm...maybe a 5, had to sing the school song for a grade
grades r everything~


----------



## Albuns (Oct 1, 2015)

Hm... 6 or 7? I have tried singing on my free time and I like the way it sounds from what I recorded, so I guess I can't be too bad.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 1, 2015)

Omg omg like 2

whyyyy ;-;


----------



## Knopekin (Oct 1, 2015)

Like 3? I was in choir in school, but only because it was good fun, not because I was any good at all.

My sister, who has many varied talents, is hilariously tone deaf. She's just _unbelievably_ bad.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow! Didn't know we had so many wonderful singers on this forum!  

As for me, well... ;v; Eh, I guess my singing voice isn't AWFUL... But I'm not good, either. I hate the sound of my own voice so listening to myself sing is not enjoyable, and I don't sing in front of other people unless I feel really comfortable around them and we're all singing together loudly. I was in the school choir though in primary school and I loved singing when I was younger but now I'm much more self-conscious. I'd probably rate my voice a 4.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm probably the worst singer in my country


----------



## kawaii_princess (Oct 1, 2015)

If I was singing while listening to audio with headphones, probably a 7 or 8. Alone...maybe a 5.5 or 6? I mean I'm not the best singer, but I would love to be a singer someday, but I suppose for that to happen, I gotta work on my vocals!


----------



## cinny (Oct 1, 2015)

10
my voice cracks when I sing and it is beautiful.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 1, 2015)

I would rate my daughters voice a 10. It's really not because I'm partial. I get to hear her sing when she does voice lessons, and it sounds so beautiful.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 1, 2015)

In my head I rate it 10/10 I compare myself to Elvis lol. In reality a 1/10 Man I sound horrible.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 1, 2015)

4 or a 5. I really enjoy singing but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 1, 2015)

When I was belting really loudly in my room, my mom came upstairs and told me to stop because she was concerned the neighbors would think I was dying or in pain.

I think that says enough.

EDIT: Still... that was... a long time ago. I know how to hit high notes _better_ now, but the weird thing is, I sound like a completely different person when I do so. My normal voice is low and heavy, but my high notes are airy and squeaky, almost like a child's voice.

EDIT: I think I blame years of trying to mimic Aki Toyosaki's voice as Yui Hirasawa.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 1, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I'm probably the worst singer in my country



are you secretly Justin Bieber??


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 2, 2015)

8/10.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> are you secretly Justin Bieber??



LOLOLOL


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't like my voice in general so that includes singing as well. It's a pity though because I can hit high notes and hold my breath for a long time so I believe I could make some nice sounds.

However, I definitely cannot go really low pitch. It's weird but I'll start to yawn if I go too deep. 

I'd probably rate it a 6 maybe.


----------



## paintedwings (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe 5 or 6? I can sing some songs really well, others sound like a dying cat lmao.


----------



## sock (Oct 2, 2015)

-5000


----------



## Isabella (Oct 2, 2015)

I think a 7 or 8, I don't take singing classes anymore. If I refined my skills again I'm sure I'd be good at it, but nowadays I just sing along with random songs in my room. It's hard for me to hit the lower notes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> I dunno, you be the judge
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OkJlQ71C8g​



this is pretty cute!! i'd give it a 7.5, you sound like you could sing in a disney musical or something 
you sound like you're whispering though so maybe it needs more power and control of some notes~


HMCaprica said:


> Click on my music Icon to find out I give myself a 9. I have MANY styles too. a Lot of rock metal but a lot acoustic and electronic in between.
> 
> this is for Hard rock and metal fans, if you don't like Metal, don't listen!
> 
> ...



your music reminds me of Silverstein which is really awesome (especially the second one)



Yuni said:


> 7-8. My voice varies and I can't sing higher pitched songs due to my mic popping :'(
> I have a rather boring voice.
> 
> clear -
> ...



brb crying these songs are also so cute


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 2, 2015)

-10 tbh

I've never passed music-class 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I don't really care either lol


----------



## derezzed (Oct 2, 2015)

Eh, I'd give my singing voice a rating of 6.5/10. 
I'm not going to lie and say I'm a bad singer, lol. But I put myself at 6.5 because I can't even try to sing fast-paced songs with a lot of high notes. They'd kill me.


----------



## Tianna (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't sing... I'm not even gonna rate lol XD.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 3, 2015)

1, i'm terrible


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm such a bad singer lel.


-90909569


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

-1 billion

really i sing so bad.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 3, 2015)

5/10 maybe


----------



## Beardo (Oct 3, 2015)

7-8


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 3, 2015)

Jeez I sound like a cat in mating season.
I wish... I wish...

1


----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)

7 - 8
i can never seem to sound like a dying cat, like even when im shouting lyrics..


----------



## Skyeisthelimit (Oct 3, 2015)

4-5 i practically sing like a crying whale


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10 i won a yodeling competition once


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

10/10 which is a big lie


----------



## cornimer (Oct 3, 2015)

8 maybe?  I sing in two choirs, I take voice lessons and I plan to study voice in university.  So I would hope an 8 at least XD


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 3, 2015)

i dont sing
i scream


----------



## milkyi (Oct 3, 2015)

8 probably


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 3, 2015)

OMG... singing in public is my biggest fear! I literally went to an open audition for an acapella group in college and walked out before singing anything because I was gonna crap my self! I sang in chorus in high school and sing all the time in the car and shower but just when I know absolutely no one is around... I would say I'm at least a 7? but idk, its like that if a tree falls in a forest does it make a sound? or in this case if a tree sings in the woods but no ones around to hear it, does it sing at all... HA! but actually I'm terrified... gotten a few compliments on rare occasions, but that is literally the best compliment you can give me


----------



## Zandy (Oct 3, 2015)

I would say 6.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 4, 2015)

5 becuase its not good or bad


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

A solid 6


----------



## Trundle (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a really good ear but I can't control my voice so it's always incredibly pitchy. 2/10


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 4, 2015)

Urhm 3?

I like singing a lot, but can't do it for the life of me. Although I think that I'm improving. x')
I seriously sing way too much for someone who's terrible at it.
On the bus everyday so that's at least two hours, in the shower, when taking a walk...


----------



## puff-from-beaville (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I am a 7 or 8 I've been in a musical, and I've been in choir for 5 years. I've had multiple solos, so I'm not bad. But I'm also not the best.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm not the best but I'm training myself to sing songs like Orange Colored Sky and Blue Moon. 5 right now, maybe it'll improve.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2015)

4
I sound like a tin can


----------



## Brad (Oct 5, 2015)

Like, a super solid 3.


----------

